
Signs your bra may be the wrong size or a snake - fanf2
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/signs-your-bra-may-be-the-wrong-size-or-a-snake
======
zaphod12
I'd like to question the relevance of this post to HN, but instead I will
continue to laugh so hard that tears roll down my face.

~~~
nemosaltat
The guy that introduced me to HN, is dating a girl who works in tech, for a
company that sells brassieres. She codes mostly in Python and enjoys HN.

Girl, bra, snake, HN. Relevant enough for me.

Edit: it’s also objectively funny regardless of relevance.

------
benj111
I only read it, to make sure it wasn't a typo (honest), it isn't. Possibly
more useful for those of a female persuasion though.

~~~
foxyv
Recently with the obesity epidemic in full force I have seen many men who
could use a bra. Alas, gender norms have victimized these poor men forcing
them to wear inferior undershirts like a pre-teen girl.

